# Tomorrow  Advic



## MrsBoyle (May 30, 2010)

Dylans nurses have had there phone off all day and im not sure what to do abouot his insulin for tomorrow.
should i down it or leave it the sameon friday he was on 5 units for breakfast and 3 for tea time and his levels were 11.3 for breakfast 16.6 for lunch and 17.1 for dinner at 9pm he was 26.6 abd 1am he was 18.8
then saturday he was on 5and half and 3 and half units
breakfast he was 5.8 lunch 2.7 dinner 19.1 supper 25.6 8pm HI
This morning he was on the same insulin and his levels were 4.3 breakfast and at 11 he was on 1.7 and he only went upto 3.5  so had to redo his hypo again and 2.30 he was on 19.7


----------



## Adrienne (May 30, 2010)

MrsBoyle said:


> Dylans nurses have had there phone off all day and im not sure what to do abouot his insulin for tomorrow.
> should i down it or leave it the sameon friday he was on 5 units for breakfast and 3 for tea time and his levels were 11.3 for breakfast 16.6 for lunch and 17.1 for dinner at 9pm he was 26.6 abd 1am he was 18.8
> then saturday he was on 5and half and 3 and half units
> breakfast he was 5.8 lunch 2.7 dinner 19.1 supper 25.6 8pm HI
> This morning he was on the same insulin and his levels were 4.3 breakfast and at 11 he was on 1.7 and he only went upto 3.5  so had to redo his hypo again and 2.30 he was on 19.7



This is a hard one.   If hypo you can feed him and if hyper you can give novorapid to bring him down but I don't think you have been told of that yet, I seem to remember you saying that and if he is that high and is hungry, you cannot give him more food.

So in my own personal opinion I would keep it at the same as today and deal with the hypos as at least he can then eat.  However due to the lows you have been getting I would possibly be testing a whole lot more to try and avoid hypos and feed him little and often if on the low side but not over feed him to try and avoid the mega highs later (which may happen anyway as diabetes is so unpredictable).

I think that if you have got your head around moving from mixes you need to be insisting on Tuesday on the phone when you can speak to the nurses that at your appointment on Thursday (I think that is right) you can come away with the new regime and they need to be ready to work out ratios and corrections etc etc.

You are fighting your hardest with mixes and believe me you are doing absolutely nothing wrong, these swings are not you or what you are doing.  You are doing the best you can with the tools you have been given.


----------

